# Ceado E8



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

After acquiring the Ceado E8 from Mexier in the for sale section I decided I'd leave a quick note here should anybody get the same grinder in the future.

At the moment I'm single dosing with an old shower head screen in the throat of the grinder to prevent popcorning. This means there's no weight on the beans. Maybe I'll get a better grind with a weight on top of the beans but for now the shower screen creates a nice flat surface over which I can cup my hand and puff a little air through the burrs to clear them of grinds. Using in this way retention appears to be 0.2-0.6g once the chute is clear with a toothpick and less than 2g without clearing the chute. Measurements were taken by cleaning out the burr chamber and exit chute with a vacuum, mounting clean burrs and grinding a weighed quantity of beans, then weighing the result.

The grinds appear a little fluffier than from the Mignon, and the same quantity with the same coarseness (when rubbed between the fingers) takes up less room in the basket. They don't clump at all when falling out of the exit chute and I've noticed no static or clumping at all when dispensing into the basket. The lack of clumping and static combined with low retention makes me believe the grinder would be a good candidate for doserless conversion.

I modified the doser by clamping a few pieces of card between the lower vanes and the middle star and removed the metal thing that covers the doser exit, spring and top star. I still need to get something to cover up the flat surface of the middle star but for now sweeping clean with a brush takes a couple of seconds and isn't a problem. The grinds fall straight down out of the exit chute and the doser sweeps clean, the only problem I have is my positioning of the basket to catch the grinds as I'm getting them off center and end up with bad side channeling even after stirring with a toothpick. If I were using a spouted portafilter I likely wouldn't have a problem as the spouts would force the basket into the correct position via the fork.

I'm using a light roast Kenyan AA "Blue Mountain" that's about three days old. The taste is very bright with a nice sweetness and clarity. Not much body but a very drinkable, clean shot where I was expecting sourness (especially with channeling). I'm looking forward to getting distribution down properly so I can pull perfect shots.

I want to mod the grinder to remove the start switch on the doser and the stop flap to make it easier to clean out the chute and more natural to use the grinder (one button operation rather than two) so if anybody has any tips or experience in this advice would be welcome.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

So I created this wiring diagram after finally opening up the grinder. I attempted previously to remove the bottom plate but two screws were hidden by feet and I had nightmare images of the fan falling off and chopping cable to pieces causing the grinder to explode and so forth. I imagine I could wire in an auberins time in the same way as with Mazzer grinders by replacing microswitches, but I want to create an electronic control panel for convenience, cosmetics and a lower price. I'm certain I've seen something similar done on this forum before but can't remember the member's name to tag.


----------



## Dschubba (Jun 9, 2020)

Some extra info

the lower micro switch connection plugs into the "start" socket on the circuit board. 
The wire is connected to the start switch under the doser, and another micro switch which is activated once the doser does one full rotation.

these are wired in parallel to each other

this then starts the machine either when the start switch is pressed or after several doses and the internals of the doser have done a full rotation. the machine will stop automatically when the upper micro switch on the flap detects that the doser is full, or the operator hits the main power switch off.

the upper micro switch plugs into the "stop" socket on circuit board.

on my unit I wondered why the machine started without the start switch being pressed. Upon investigation, a jumper had been pressed into the start socket on circuit board and the plug was left hanging. I guess this is a common mod for individual requirements.

the bottom plate of the E8 comes of easily by removing the 2 read feet, then the four corner bolts. The fan remains attached to bottom plate.


----------

